# Trichs and Chop Time



## BROMAN (Mar 12, 2015)

Was just reviewing SubCool's thread on trichs and harvest windows.  The pics were the best I've seen yet but I'm still a little confused/uncertain.  I don't want to be knocked out when I smoke but sativas and sat doms have seemed to me in the past to be to light. That's speaking as a consumer. I've got 2 sat doms finishing now cotton candy and strawberry blue.   The sb seems an indica pheno. " With the Sativa dominant hybrids you want to make sure that all the trichome heads are fully formed and also about thirty percent amber. " 
"1. Fully formed but still clear will provide a cleaner up high with less sedative effect; this is the best window for heavy Indicas.
2. Fully formed and turning slightly cloudy or milky; this is probably the best time to pick most hybrids available today.
3. Fully formed completely cloudy or milky with at least thirty percent of the heads turning amber; this is usually best window for the late maturing Sativas such as Haze."
I want a mix of head and body..not too light and, not heavy to the point of being stuck.  So as per Sub I should harvest the indica pheno sb with mostly cloudy and the cc with cloudy and just a bit of amber.  Yes/no?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2015)

I will tell you what I do. When i grow Satori a sativa dom strain. I take it at all cloudy and a bit clear. NO AMBER... I want straight speed I guess.

My indica dominates I take it at amber..yes, 30 % or so. I want that for sleep. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

Personally, I pull as soon as I start seeing noticeable amber, here and there. I prefer all cloudy myself  I like the clear headed, "uppy" almost "interactive" type of med. More amber = more "stuck on the couch, barely want to change the remote" ossified. 50% or more amber will really relax someone, and even put most to sleep after the relaxation. 

I prefer hybrids, leaning Sativa, pulled at around 5-10% amber.  Not sure if that helps you much.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 12, 2015)

Cloudys is your minimum, dont take anything with clear trichs.  jmo


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you all. I'm just nervous as I approach the end and all of your replies are helpful.  With cloudy as a minimum and not wanting to be put to sleep or feel like my heart is in my throat (as its been a while since I've smoked), ,5-10% amber sounds good.  I'm going to shoot for it with both strains.  Middle of the road.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 13, 2015)

I take it a little at a time. A couple days ago, I harvested all the main colas of my Critical Kush. It was day 63 and I saw almost no amber (except a few early birds). Mostly cloudy with about 30% clear.

Tomorrow will be 66 or 67 and I'll harvest all the tops. Maybe a little later, I'll harvest all the popcorn for sleepy time hash. LOL

I don't believe I have ever let a plant go more than 10% amber. I may this time just to see the difference between the cola buzz and the last harvest.

With Indica doms you have at least a few days to harvest. With some Sativa doms, you can take 2 weeks to harvest and still not be under or over mature.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 15, 2015)

Still checking the trichs. Sb is mostly cloudy with some clear on the younger/smaller buds while cc is just clouding up.  This is week ten from flip.  I'm hoping to chop sb before and cc on the next weekend.  Shooting for 10 to 20% amber.  Somewhere in between for that middle of the road.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 15, 2015)

I ran CC 10 weeks or so each time I think.. if I remember. Hmm. 

I know it was Sativa heavy and wanted longer.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow, by those standards I'm couch locking myself with my indica heavy hybrids at 50% amber....I love it, it will knock your socks off, you just gotta have the legs to smoke it, this aint no lightweight weed for new smokers:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 15, 2015)

Heh  It's all in what you prefer you know? I'm a "heady"  /  uppy kind of guy. Gimmie 1 or 2 amber trichs when I'm looking for em, and then I'm pulling.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Heh  It's all in what you prefer you know? I'm a "heady"  /  uppy kind of guy. Gimmie 1 or 2 amber trichs when I'm looking for em, and then I'm pulling.



Agreed 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 16, 2015)

lol.. I've got to get my legs back. I never minded the couchlock before I had a kid. I'm thinking I won't be able to keep up with my ball of energy. Lol. I quit because in my new town I was having problems copping quality and getting fair prices.  They were even trying to get rich on Reggie.  Plus I was on a job hunt so, I vowed to finally use all this equipment I'd accumulated and not smoke till it was my own.  Almost there.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 16, 2015)

Doc the cc specs say 9-10 weeks so I'm hoping for next weekend but, I can take it another week.  I just have to keep the one 400w turned off as we're hitting the mid 70s and I'm having temp probs with the dual tube.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 16, 2015)

Wait... where's the temp issues? What are you hitting in your space? In the summer I hit 95 - 100 degrees many many times, as I have no A/C. Haven't seen an issue yet due to heat, but plenty of issues due to cold!! Hah

Yeah, she's Sat heavy.. at least my cut was. I would bring CC 10 - 12 weeks. I always wanted to bring it longer, but could never wait lol! 

Currently, I'm all about hybrid that have a Sativa feel with an Indica finish time. I'm pulling most of my stuff at 8 weeks, on the day! :aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 17, 2015)

I want that Amber hammer! I wanna be stuck like chuck, therefore I don't grow sativa dom's, I like indica dom's and 30-50% Amber! Lol but you better not have much to do when you smoke my meds, I'm not a lets smoke and go do something type, I smoke to relax, relieve pain, stress and anxiety. It all depends on what your looking for id do like Dman said if I were you and cut it down in phases and see what you like best, once you figure that out, you're golden!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh, and start slow, til you build your tolerance again. I know when I quit for a year and a half, and went back, growing it myself, it made me paranoid and anxious cuz my tolerance sucked, and I was growing some good ****! Take a hit or two and see where it takes you, if you need more, so be it. You can't take it away, but you can always do a little more! Lol


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 18, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'm pulling most of my stuff at 8 weeks, on the day! :aok:


Of everything I run, I have one strain that finishes that fast. That said you mentioned the high heats you get which is the reason. 

In absolutely perfect conditions meaning perfect temp, RH, and amount of CO2 I don't see many strains at all that will finish that fast. 

Stress however in whatever form of it will cause plants to finish faster, I.E. heat, over feeding, bugs etc etc.

As to the original thread starter, I saw you say you were at 10 weeks. If this is from the time you flipped and the plants were showing sex chances are your plants are done. If they were not sexually mature at the flip then chances are you are close.

I don't put a whole lot of stock in to the idea of clear, cloudy, amber thing myself other than to gauge when my plants are sexually mature. Once my plant starts to show the smallest amount of cloudy I go two more weeks to know it is ok to harvest. If I am a week or two late that is fine as well and there will be very little difference.

Not all sativas are racey, and not all indicas are couch and the strain or lets say pheno is already pre determined meaning its gonna have whatever buzz it has.

I have a Jack the Ripper that I don't care how long you take it, she is making you freak out and pound your heart out of your chest. She's finished in 56 days, and I have taken her to 88 days. She still brings on panic attacks to most who ever get to try her.

I also have the original SFVK a true OG that can freak people out first time they try it no matter how long I take it.

Pre98 Bubba kush is one that I could take at 50 days, but runs 70 typically. Even at 50 days she's running down the back, and pushing you deep in to the couch and relaxing you.

In other words, the feel you are going to get is pretty much pre determined in the strain it is, or pheno of said strain. 

I always say if you think your close, let it run at least a week longer. Two biggest mistakes I see in cannabis cultivation is over feeding, and taking plants way too early.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up PJ. Will keep the heat up and stress the crap out of them as I want 56 day finishers, hah! 

In all seriousness, I hope to get things entirely in check within a years time. I have no dehumidifier, no A/C, no CO2 (because of many obvious reasons). I have a few strains I'm keeping for awhile as I really like them and have phenos I'm proud of  

&#9668; G13 Labs, Cinderella 99 (This is my favorite)
&#9668; OG Seeds, Merlot OG
&#9668; DNA Genetics, Tangilope
&#9668; G13 Labs, Pineapple Express 
&#9668; Dinafem, Cheese
&#9668; Delicious Seeds, Critical Sensi Star

The Tangilope can most definitely go longer! I just have to grow them better (back hydro now as is known) and see what their full potential is. Also, I'll be stopping the Merlot OG, as it just is too "sleepy" of a strain for me. 

Cheers all!


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 20, 2015)

Much to think on.  Brix.. I think you're right about Dmans suggestion of a staggered harvest.  And good advice that will certainly follow as to smoking and tolerance.  Gf my dude thanks for all of your input. My bedroom's ac vent doesn't blow directly into the room.  The room is never as cool as the rest of the house when the central air is on.  82-85° are the highs with both lights on. I exhaust into the room.  PJammers..  I know I've had heat issues outside of 75-80°.  I've had a calcium deficiency I didn't address right away and I'm pretty sure I over fed them.late into flower I have varied the dark period too. I missed my watering day and they drooped and the buds got kinda mushy.  They bounced back and hardened again but seem to have lost volume.  I hope to be more scientific and precise as well as to have my closet dialed in next go round.  I'm at 10 weeks today.  I veged 8 weeks to fill the 4 gall buckets so I'm thinking the sb which said 9 weeks should be done.  I want to just feed 1 more time to maybe get back some volume.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 22, 2015)

OK.. The sb is showing amber on most older buds and the breeder says it is a 9 week strain so I'm chopping today at roughly 10 1/2 weeks.  I will leave the smaller buds to get a little light.  The cc is milky with just the slightest hint of amber.. It's a 9-10 week strain and I will start taking I Tues also staggering the harvest.  It seems very dry with not much resin to the touch. The sb not as bad but same thing. Maybe its the low humidity.  I'm staggering mainly because I didn't trim too well and I've got a lot of popcorn and underdeveloped shaded buds. I want to also test the differences in how trichs affect smoking if any.  PJammers put something on my mind with his statements.


----------

